# Prayers Need - Great opportunity coming



## Torre87 (Sep 16, 2011)

As some of you know I have been in a very bad financial slump for the past year or so. I have been working 3 sometimes 4 jobs (some odd jobs) and going to college full time. I have fallen behind on bills, other people offer my food and such because I have lost close to 15-20 lbs within the last year due to not eating much cause of stress and lack of money to buy groceries (I was underweight before I lost the weight. 

Well, I have been given an opportunity to get back on my feet. A friend pulled some strings and got me an interview with his company. I go Monday September 19 at 2:00. 

I ask for your prayers, thoughts and words of encouragement. 
Thank You
Torre Sledge


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2011)

Prayers sent and if it's meant to be then it shall be.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 16, 2011)

praying for ya kid


----------



## hunter63john (Sep 16, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

*Yes, will pray...*

In the early 90's I had a long out of work strech, but still saw the 
hand of providence as I'm sure you have and will during the wait.  
Keep your confident hope in the Lord, and His plans will happen in 
his time.

Let us know how the interview goes.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 16, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you. May God Bless.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 16, 2011)

You got it brother, keep us posted


----------



## gtparts (Sep 16, 2011)

You have my fervent prayers for your financial situation. Not much comfort, but you're in the same boat as are many others. Keep praying and keep bailing. God will either plug your boat or send you another one.


----------



## CAL (Sep 16, 2011)

gtparts said:


> You have my fervent prayers for your financial situation. Not much comfort, but you're in the same boat as are many others. Keep praying and keep bailing. God will either plug your boat or send you another one.



I agree,apparently God has something for you specifically to do.Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Coffee Football (Sep 16, 2011)

Gods on your side Brother.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 17, 2011)

Praying for God's will and your need............................


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 17, 2011)

prayers added


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 18, 2011)

God bless you tomorrow during the interview.


----------



## Torre87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well guys, today is the big today! Hopefully this is the path the Lord wants me on and will bless me with the job.

I will give you an update as soon as I know something.


----------



## Torre87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
I assume it went well because they mentioned an interview with HR and me going to training. Thank you for all the support. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers.
Torre


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 19, 2011)

Torre87 said:


> Hey guys,
> I assume it went well because they mentioned an interview with HR and me going to training. Thank you for all the support. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers.
> Torre


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys,
 It has been a month since my interview and I just got word that I didn't get the job. 

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. If anyone knows of ANYTHING that is available please let me know. I am way behind on things and just getting worse.

Torre Sledge


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Prayers will continue for you Torre! Sorry it did not work out for you.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayers going up for you.

Have you tried AT&T? They were hiring down there. I don't know how far you are to drive to their office.

Please go to the church pantries and they will feed you. Also go to salvation army they will help you with light bills, etc. Catholic social services are awesome. Usually if you go to one or more of these they can tell you other places to get help. I did that for about 3 yrs during a layoff, and I barely made it, but I did.

Blessings for you.

Try social services if you haven't. They will get you fed and get you some health care if you need it. It's tough I know I've been there. Search for help everyday.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 19, 2011)

Torre87 said:


> hey guys,
> It has been a month since my interview and I just got word that I didn't get the job.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. If anyone knows of ANYTHING that is available please let me know. I am way behind on things and just getting worse.
> ...



CSX is hiring now I hear.


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> CSX is hiring now I hear.



I looked into them. No jobs close to me. Thank you though.
Torre


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 21, 2011)

Torre,

Any guy who is working his way through college gets my respect. Whenever I saw someone with your work ethic I went out of my way to get them stationed on my crew. 

Ever considered the service? (mainly, the Coast Guard) 

(I'm a little biased  )


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had another interview Thursday. He said I should hear something, good or bad within two weeks. Please continue your thoughts and prayers. I know with your help and the blessings from above I can pull out of this rut and get back on my feet.
Thank You
Torre


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2011)

Prayers continue.


----------



## JBGriffith (Oct 31, 2011)

Prayers going up for ya. Hang in there it will all work out in God's time. What are you studying in college?


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am studying Computer Information Systems - Networking Specialist. I also plan to test for my CCNA and possibly my MCSE in the spring.


----------



## Torre87 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys. 
   Well, It has been almost two months since I have given any updates. You all know about the first two jobs I interviewed for. Well. I have have talked to and interviewed for a few more jobs since then but have been turned down for all of them... 

Well, last Wednesday I emailed my resume and contact info for a server position at a private golf course in Roswell. Thursday they called and setup an interview for Friday and was offered the job. They sent me for a drug test and sent in for a background check. The results are in and I have the job. I went in today to fill out my tax forms and take a tour of the Club House.  

Thank You all for the thoughts and prayers.
Torre Sledge


----------



## cb1967 (Dec 14, 2011)

*job*

congradulations buddy, phillipians,4:13 never forget it.


----------



## gtparts (Dec 15, 2011)

That's great news! Always remember, there is nothing you will ever face that God is not there with you. During the trials of life, it is easy to learn to press in to God. Sometimes it is the last thing we do, instead of the first. (Really??? How smart does that sound?)

The thing that is most difficult to do is to rely on Him when the times are "good". Humans tend to want the reins back after God has calmed the horses, to say, "I'll take it from here." _Lord_ is far more than a title; it describes half of a relationship. Looks like you are figuring out your part. Live it well!

May God bless you, as you bless others.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats to you!


----------

